# interesting email



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

FYI-Email from the other side about restrictions. Now they are mad that there are zones and no restrictions, read and enjoy.

----- Original Message ----- 
From: The Bison Ranch at Coteau Ridge 
To: mailto:Undisclosed-Recipientmail.bektel.com 
Sent: Friday, June 27, 2003 12:45 AM
Subject: Stop hunting restrictions! Call governor at once! (701) 328-2200, or e-mail to: [email protected]

Hello,
(Please read and pass on at once!)

Get out the "no visitors welcome" signs. Your community has been TARGETED for zoning. Thanks to a proclamation soon to be signed by Gov. Hoeven, the area bordered by Jamestown-Ellendale-Napolean-Steele-Washburn-Velva-Carrington will be the only area of the entire state that will live with restrictions on nonresident waterfowl hunting this fall. What that means is this: nonresidents hoping to hunt in this state this year will go to waterfowl hotspots like Devils Lake or Cando or Lakota or Kenmare or Minneuwakan where they will have no restrictions.

Why would the governor sign a proclamation restricting only a specified area, and only this area, especially after the state legislature voted nonresident restrictions down THREE times last session?

Thanks to unbelievable pressure from "sportsmen" in Fargo-Grand Forks-Jamestown, the Governor is convinced that he must sign this proclamation or be bounced out of office next election by urban voters. The TARGETED area doesn't matter much--nobody, let alone voters, still live out here, do they?

Maybe he is right. Maybe there aren't enough of us left out here to speak up on this issue. Maybe it doesn't matter that this first step in setting restrictions will lead to other more imposing limitations that will one day just end tourism out here in the TARGET area (click on link for a map) http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/hunting/nonr ... -2003.html

On the other hand, maybe you figure that the TARGET area needs all the tourism and commerce it can get. Maybe you think we ought to stand up for ourselves and convince the governor and the ND Game and Fish that we aren't going to sit here and allow the urbanites in the state to determine our destiny. If you feel that way, please contact the governor and let him know at once. Phone (701) 328-2200, fax to 701-328-2205, or e-mail to: [email protected]. Or stop by a meeting set up to offer input on this issue!

The governor--via the ND Game and Fish--has set up meetings in five URBAN sites (Fargo, Bismarck, Minot, Grand Forks and Jamestown) to take input on this issue. The Jamestown meeting will be held NEXT MONDAY, JUNE 30, at the Game and Fish headquarters on the south side of the Jamestown reservoir north of Central Dakota nursing home from 6 p.m. to 8 p.m. The forum will be open house style and thus it will be easy to stop by and speak your mind.

It is important that every one of us left living beyond the Fargo city limits let the governor know that we are still out here, still voting, and still able to make an impact at the polls during the next election. Let him know at once that decisions that impact our lives should be made by US--by the people living in or near the communities of Jamestown, Carrington, Steele, Harvey, Washburn, Napolean, Edgeley and Ellendale--and not by the "sportsmen" in Bismarck, Grand Forks, Fargo and Minot.

Thank you!
Connie Krapp


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

FYI-Letter written by the ND Wildlife Federation, I understand that the SA is supporting this letter also.

June 25, 2003

Governor John Hoeven

600 East Boulevard Ave

Bismarck, ND 58505

Dear Governor Hoeven:

The members of the North Dakota Wildlife Federation are concerned about new plans currently being discussed pertaining to the issue of non-resident waterfowl hunter numbers in North Dakota. Since ND Senate Bill 2048, which represented a huge compromise on the part of North Dakota resident waterfowl hunters, failed by only one contentious vote this past session, it is obvious that there is vast support for addressing the current state of overcrowding and loss of opportunity. The 3-zone plan currently being considered may relieve the pressure in a few targeted areas, but does nothing to address the heavy-use areas in the rest of the state. In fact, this plan may exacerbate the problem of overpressure in some areas as local "hot spots" are often publicized nationally via Internet discussion groups.

Management is defined as "controlling the use of" a resource. While we cannot control the environmental factors that drive waterfowl production in our state or elsewhere, the one component of the waterfowl hunting equation within our capacity to control is the pressure we exert upon the resource. Without wise management, the quality of the waterfowl hunting in our state will continue to degrade to the level of many other states in the Midwest and ultimately, it will lose that allure which drew non-resident hunters to our great state in the first place. Another important consideration - we must maintain or create new opportunities for the youth of our state to experience the waterfowl hunting heritage North Dakota will hopefully continue to offer.

Here is what we suggest:

Electronic or centralized licensing for non-residents - This is a must for the North Dakota Department of Game and Fish to keep track of those who violate the law by purchasing multiple licenses. 
Zones - The state should be sectioned into at least five zones to give the Game and Fish management flexibility into the future as well as to more equally distribute monies brought in to the state by non-resident hunters. 
Caps - The number of resident waterfowl hunters have been declining slightly while non-resident numbers have been climbing to an unprecedented level. Caps are a critical tool for maintaining opportunities for everyone and not over-pressuring certain areas causing waterfowl to prematurely leave the area/state. Caps also discourage leasing and buying of property for hunting, which takes away opportunities for everyone (resident and non-resident hunters, as well as local farmers trying to purchase/rent land at inflated prices), by not guaranteeing that an individual will be able to obtain a license each and every year. 
Resident-only first week (as allowed by federal framework extensions) - We feel that residents should be encouraged to get back into hunting by having opportunities to experience the best our great state has to offer. 
Tags - A system of limited tags was used in our state when we had an overpressure problem in the past. This system discourages the leasing and buying of land for hunting by non-residents by reducing the attractiveness of spending money year round for hunting property when that activity has limitations placed upon it. This system also addresses the wanton waste of the past few years whereby hotel and motel dumpsters have been found containing numerous waterfowl carcasses, discarded by people so that their possession limit is not attained or exceeded.

The NDWF feels that these suggestions should be implemented and administered by our Game and Fish Department. We feel that their expertise and recommendations have largely been ignored and circumvented by political motives recently and we believe that the hunters' dollars that fund this department are no longer being spent with the hunters' (resident and non-resident) best interests in mind. The current trend toward commercialized hunting in our state is not in the best long-term economic interest of North Dakota for numerous reasons, and unlimited use of our once world-famous waterfowl resource is one factor leading to increased commercialization.

We appreciate you considering these suggestions representing numerous North Dakota hunters' and outdoor recreationists' views as you tackle this issue that grows more and more difficult and complex during each year that it remains unresolved.

Sincerely,

John Kopp

President

North Dakota Wildlife Federation

CC: Dean Hildebrand, NDG&F

Mike Johnson, NDG&F

Numerous North Dakota newspapers, radio and television stations


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, the North Dakota Sportsman's Alliance is in full support of the North Dakota Wildlife Federation's letter to the governor, and has made that position clear.


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

The following is a copy of a letter sent to Governor Hoeven on the subject.

Dear Governor Hoeven:

The North Dakota Sportsmen's Alliance would like to go on record as 
supporting the views of the North Dakota Wildlife Federation. As you 
know, we have worked very hard over the last four years to find a workable solution to the waterfowl hunting problem. We have not yet been able to get any meaningful legislation passed, but came very close -- one vote and the issue would not be in your lap. We know that the more people are educated on the issue, the better they able they are to see our side. As Dean has said, we don't want to kill the goose that lays the golden eggs.

As I write this today, I see that Connie Krapp is putting out some very 
untrue propaganda. Please remember that she and her husband Orin run a guiding operation.

When making your final decision, please consider the future of hunting in North Dakota. Please preserve our heritage, and make the "pearl of the prairie" a destination state for many future generations. To have the opportunity to hunt our great state with restrictions for years to come is much wiser than to open the floodgates today and destroy the future.

Sincerely,

Sandy Barnes, Director
North Dakota Sportsmen's Alliance
ND Sportsmen's Alliance
[email protected]
www.NDSportsmen.Org


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Just a quick note about Connie Krapp. She is married to Owen Krapp from Pingree and they have a guide operation. I had to listen to their drivle about how us sportsman think we have the right to hunt private land. Make no mistake she wants no restrictions or zones. Nothing good at all to say about them after an SA meeting in Jamestown with Dean H. Refuses to accept any other rational except that residents are selfish and want it all to themselves. Refuses to acknowledge the fact that our resource is limited. She thinks there is plenty for everyone. Sorry, reality for them is a dream. :lol: We are in it for the long haul so it stays good for our children and their children.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

More goodies, they are not quitting, we can't either.

----- Original Message ----- 
From: violet peda 
To: [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] 
Sent: Sunday, June 29, 2003 5:51 PM
Subject: Re: should we request RURAL meetings from Game and Fish?

This is what I wrote to the Governor.

June 29, 2003

To: Governor John Hoeven:
CC: Dean Hildebrandt
From: Violet and Wilhelm Peda, 5365 16th St. SE, Woodworth, ND, 58496
Phone 701-752-4271

It is time to seriously consider replacing Dean Hildebrandt as Director of the State Game & Fish Department.

REASONS:

1. His main concern is catering to Resident Hunters, trying to insure a "quality hunt on private land free" rather than insuring that wildlife do not become extinct. It is virtually impossible to manage wildlife, because nature does this. He does not want to manage Resident Hunters, only Non-Resident Hunters.

2. The hunter/landowner relationship has gone no where but down hill since he has been director.

3. Inspite of the fact that deer and geese are out of control and there is no shortage of ducks in the state, his main concern is to restrict Non-Residents from hunting in the proposed new Zone1 & 2, I asked him why Proposed Zone 1 & 2 are as proposed. Answer, because the best hunting is in Zone 1 & 2.

4. Any restrictions at all on Non-Resident Waterfowl Hunting will ever increasingly destroy this new business that has developed. Resident Hunters feel that money should not enter into the priviledge of the best hunting in the nation, especially if it is someone else's money.

5. This latest proposal Dean has come up with to hold meetings in several large cities around the state verifies his incompetence. These meetings will be attended by a few hunters, very few, because they go along with anything to cut down on Non-Resident Hunters. And as with the Hunter Pressure Concept, there is nothing in this for the land-owner. I don't think 600,000 people will attend. A total of 300 might be outstandingly good. This is a waste of time and money by the Fish & Game Department. Most of these meetings are being held in areas of little impact by the new proposed zones.

6. Under his leadership there has been no concern for the land-owners that have so successfully raised our abundant wildlife.
IMPACT BY LANDOWNERS IN PROPOSED ZONE 1:
Since we are so greatly outnumbered among voters, we have only one weapon left. To decide who WILL hunt on our land. If you do anything that will lead to restrictions in Proposed Zone 1, we are planning to urge our neighboring land-owners to close their land to all Resident Hunting, deer included, except family, friends and PLOTS. We have attempted to reason with these "Free Quality Hunting" supporters time and again and are tuned out. We have so far succeeded in urging land-owners who did not previously post their land to do so and we will work on stopping all hunting also, unless these attempts to impose restrictions stop. Right now this uncertainity is keeping our property values down and is devastating.

History tells us that anything land-owners, hunters or the fish & game does has little impact on the numbers of wildlife. Nature has controlled them for thousands of years very effectively. Land-owners do not need free hunters. They badly need money. The grain is in the bin before the season opens in October and most hay supplies are already fenced against deer.

Hunters are of litle help in controlling deer. Several years ago We had a large windrowed durum wheat field, that was unharvested. A 2 foot snowfall happened opening day of deer season.. We counted over 90 deer entering the field each evening, during hunting season. We pleaded for huinters. A few showed up. They killed 1. The deer fed all winter until it was gone.

Dean should not be placing you in such a contratictory position. It is indeed a sorry state for North Dakota, when elected officials must cater to a few hunters and igonre the other 600,000 people, out of fear of losing the next election.

Thanks for reading and your consideration.
[email protected]

>From: "Connie Krapp" 
>To: "Tom Erdman" ,"Connie Ova" ,"Dana Bohn" ,"LaVonne Clark" ,"violet peda" ,"Frank Klein" ,"Todd Bickett" ,"Rock Rindy" ,"CARRINGTON CHAMBER" ,,"Sheldon Schlecht" ,"Susie White" ,"Tom Levik" ,"Becky Meidinger" 
>Subject: should we request RURAL meetings from Game and Fish? 
>Date: Fri, 27 Jun 2003 13:50:37 -0500 
> 
>Hello there, 
>I am wondering what all the communities targeted for zoning would think about demanding from ND Game and Fish some advisory meetings targeted to the area that will be impacted by the nonresident zoning. I have attached a map that indicates the zones and feel that the people from these areas should have been first to be asked to provide input. Instead, the ND Game and Fish scheduled meetings (this week and Monday and Tuesday of next week) for Bismarck Fargo, GForks, Minot and Jamestown. 
> 
>How about asking for meetings in, say, Carrington, Harvey, Edgeley, Napoleon, Streeter or Medina, etc.? 
> 
>Is there anybody out there who agrees this request should be made to Game and Fish? If so, we should do it very soon.....by the middle of next week! 
> 
>Thanks! 
>Connie 
><< zones.jpg >>


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Boy a meeting in Streeter or Medina with Sheldon present I would not doubt that there would be as much fireworks as when Gordon Kahl was there last. I think that maybe it would be good to hold them in those area's as it would wake up the Gov on why everyone is so up in arms.

Saw Sheldon at my sisters sale last week and it took all my composure not to explode. He is the poster child for the ruination of hunting.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Is she serious??


----------



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

> Dean should not be placing you in such a contratictory position. It is indeed a sorry state for North Dakota, when elected officials must cater to a few hunters and igonre the other 600,000 people, out of fear of losing the next election.


Wow is that a crock! Do they mean Jon shouldn't have put Dean in such a contradictory position? Glad to see they know what's going on. :eyeroll: [/quote]


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

> History tells us that anything land-owners, hunters or the fish & game does has little impact on the numbers of wildlife. Nature has controlled them for thousands of years very effectively.


Just ask the Condor, Bald Eagle, Black Footed Ferret, Canada Goose, Bighorn Sheep, Wild Turkey and the list goes on and on and on. We cannot affect populations at all? I wonder what kind of history books she has been reading? "History of the world by Peta"?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ms. Krapp and many of the other commercial operations won't be satisfied until they are the sole-source providers to the hunting resource for everyone. They have established a large Georgia Following, and for those of you that attended the 1307 hearing, you'll recall that Oren made some interesting comments. He noted that you have to be careful not to put too much pressure on the ducks or they will move out (sounds familiar), but continuing that thought he chewed on Minnesota hunters for blasting ducks out of ditches and potholes at every opportunity. I found it incredibly ironic that someone on the commercial side held and actually expressed the types unfounded stereotypes often attributed to resident hunters. Now on a roll, he went on to say such activities dictated that EVERY nonresident waterfowler should be required to hunt only through an outfitter. Imagine that.......


----------



## observer (Jul 1, 2003)

An eight-hundred thousand dollar reason for Connie Krapp to be upset?

http://www.thebisonranch.com/landforsale.html


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I can see it now................ The nodak outdoors waterfowl, pheasant, and bison hunting preserve. We should jump all over this!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have said since the begining of all this - they have done all they can to confuse & twist things around to help their position in all this.

The SAD part is too many listened to them & some bits & pieces have been able to turn way too many against us. In politics this has proven to be effective. :eyeroll:

Will the Govenor see the light ??? Will politicians wake up ??? Will the folks trying to help their small towns & regions figure it out ??? Or will it just get to be a bigger mess - thats what I'm seeing :eyeroll:

The bottom line now is the Govenor - he can keep the cap & hope for the best next session / election (that we are the good guys in all this) or alienate & ignore us & add to the problems ???

They have never compromised - we have - what good has it done

It's time to do the right thing !!! time will tell - but keep sending the truth to anyone who will listen.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Is somebody going to forward that Bison Ranch link to Hoeven and Hilldebrand, along with a little explanation?


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

A little tid bit on Peta, they lease land NW of woodworth so you know what is motivating them. $$$$$$$$$$$$$. You can see their signs a mile away "LEASE HUNTING ONLY" She is a frequent writer to the Jamestown Sun in the "Letters to the Editor" section. Another simpleton who believes in the propaganda that us residents want it all to ourselves. Like it was said prior. "These people will not be happy until they have all the hunting rights to themselves. they are not willing to compromise at all.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heck...only $800,000 to shoot some ducks and penned up buffalo.What a deal!!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I think connie crapped and took her site off.


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

No Connie did not Krapp. click on the link under #2 when the "page cannot be found" pops up. It will take you there. What a freeking joke. Yo Oren, if you can hear me, Keep your *** out of the state school land this year. Since we residents do not have the right to hunt private land. Use your own land. :******:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

And I was going to make an offer and invite all of you out to shoot a TROPHY buffalo. My dreams have been shattered.  oke: uke: 
The plot thickens.


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

:lol: I just sent violet peda an email. I think all of you should. She is a trip. She is on that kick that we are telling her what to do with her land. uke: But hey! she thinks Hoven has got to go. who am I to disagree!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: that may be the only silver lining in all this - they are going to confuse & piss everyone off & both sides will want a house cleaning - & maybe it way past due :lol:


----------

